# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Dr. in Florida.

## goinbaldfla

I am located in the Orlando area. I am looking for a Dr to do my HT. Willing to go to any of the big cities in the state. I would appreciate any recommendations.

----------


## Winston

You can find a list of the top hair transplant surgeons in the world at www.iahrs.org
There a several in Florida.

----------


## boricotico

You can go with Dr. Glenn Charles. He's in Ft Lauderdale. I already went to see Him and another one in Miami but Dr Charles for me was better.

----------

